# Pressure into the back of the head when doing the "circle of life exercise".



## AlwaysLearning (May 29, 2022)

Please watch the second video here:
6-Минутная Тренировка, Которая Может Заменить Час Фитнеса В Спортзале - Система Кадочникова
beginning at 2:00. Note that his head is quite high off the ground. 

In the phase of this exercise with the back on the floor, I experience strong pressure into the back of my head. I do not stop my breathing, so that is not the problem. I seek help in figuring out how to relax my neck and avoid blood-flow issues when performing this exercise.

I have asked a similar question regarding a different exercise:
How to position the head while crawling on the back using shoulders?
and did not have much success with the suggestions. I hope that the above video will provide a more concrete ground for answering my question.


----------

